# too much flexing of x axis



## flyforever (Jan 4, 2013)

I am very happy with my k2cnc 2514. For the money, it's been great value, especially because most of the work I've done was with balsa. Now I am venturing into heavier wood, thus the need to revisit some weaknesses of this particular type of machine. The X axis which holds the router spindle moves on two 20mm linear shafts. These, especially when I am drilling with a dust hood, flex as the dust hood touches the surface before the tool bit. Naturally, everyone will suggest either replacing it or figuring out how to add rails. I was thinking of either increasing the diameter of the shafts, or adding a third linear shaft. Currently, the flex is significant, regardless of the plunge speed. It's a function of angle at which the unit is pressed. I have a small mini mill and a mini lathe, so I could do some "easy" machining with aluminum. the unit is no longer made, and unfortunately google does not show much.
I'll welcome any ideas. 
tony


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

I found a picture of a machine like yours on eBay, in the closed aution area. I see what you mean, the unit is built with unsupported shafts that are probably 30" long. If you have a machinist friend, you could switch to the supported type shafts. The supports would be attached to plate on the back of the gantry. So it would have considerably more strength. The ball guides used with the supported shafdts are split. They usually have a small set screw which allows the slides to be adjusted to the diameter of the shaft. So you can tighten them up a bit for a real rock-solid x-axis.

This is how I'm currently building a CNC Router.


----------

